# Adresse DNS sur Apple TV



## AppleSpirit (15 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir l'Apple TV mais j'ai la mauvaise surprise de constater que je ne parviens pas à insérer l'adresse DNS de mon FAI. 

Existe-t-il une solution à ce sujet ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Juillet 2010)

C'est ok j ai trouvé. C'est dans configuration manuelle. C'est que qqch m'avait troublé mais c'est ok c'est en fait très facile.


----------

